# Trades to make our team better



## soso_def21 (Nov 22, 2005)

Ok, since it has become obvious, that Artest isn't comming to Minnesota, my oppinion is, that we must start to search for help somewhere else. With te situation we have now it's clear that we won't make the playoffs, KG is getting eaven more frustrated so I opened this topic to hear your oppinions and suggestions. Since everybody is saying how there is not much trafic on the Wolves board, I hope this topic will be different. 

Ok so here is my idea. It looks to me we need a third scorer, and since our point guards aren't producing the way they should here is a trade we shuld try to push for: I'm hearing that the Magic are upset at Francis because of his lousy play. Nellson is making a name and is beginnig to look a lot beter than Stevie on the court. If we could swing a deal for him, that would be awesome. It's a long shot, but maybe we can pull something out. I think it would have to be somethig like Jaric + ?? and maybe a pick or Olowokandi because of the expiering contract, maybe McCants... 

What do you guys think?

Anny other player that's out there for us?


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

soso_def21 said:


> Ok, since it has become obvious, that Artest isn't comming to Minnesota, my oppinion is, that we must start to search for help somewhere else. With te situation we have now it's clear that we won't make the playoffs, KG is getting eaven more frustrated so I opened this topic to hear your oppinions and suggestions. Since everybody is saying how there is not much trafic on the Wolves board, I hope this topic will be different.
> 
> Ok so here is my idea. It looks to me we need a third scorer, and since our point guards aren't producing the way they should here is a trade we shuld try to push for: I'm hearing that the Magic are upset at Francis because of his lousy play. Nellson is making a name and is beginnig to look a lot beter than Stevie on the court. If we could swing a deal for him, that would be awesome. It's a long shot, but maybe we can pull something out. I think it would have to be somethig like Jaric + ?? and maybe a pick or Olowokandi because of the expiering contract, maybe McCants...
> 
> ...


francis is struggling this year, and he'd be a little ***** like marbury and he'd demand too many shots which would piss wally off most likely...

id like a few small moves...like a gadzuric to come in..hes young a great rebounder, and shot blocker, and if left the opportunity could suceed esp. with kg


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

Francis isn't having a great year in Orlando, and it looks more likely every game that Jameer Nelson is their future starting PG. While Francis still has some worth, I see it in Orlando's best interest to trade him while they have a chance. 

I would make a trade for Francis, yes, but not if the deal includes Wally or Jaric. Perhaps Kandi, McCants, and Hassell for Francis, Battie, Outlaw.

The teams would look something like this:

*MINNESOTA:*

PG Marko Jaric
SG Steve Francis
SF Wally Szczerbiak
PF Kevin Garnett
C Tony Battie

_Bench:

Eddie Griffin
Troy Hudson
Anthony Carter
Bo Outlaw
Mark Madsen
Ronald Dupree
Richie Frahm_

I would rather have Jaric run the point, and then switch up on defense and let Francis guard the PGs and Jaric the SGs. I like the idea of having a SG that can handle the ball (despite Francis' 3.0+ TOs/game), it's tough when the Wolves' SG, Hassell, can't handle the ball much. The bench doesn't look that great and we could still use a reliable big man next to KG. But I can definitely see this team competing at a high level. We would have one of the top payrolls in the league though.


*ORLANDO:*

PG Jameer Nelson
SG Trenton Hassell
SF Grant Hill
PF Dwight Howard
C Kelvin Cato

_Bench:

Rashad McCants
Hedo Turkoglu
Deshawn Stevenson
Michael Olowokandi
Keyon Dooling
Pat Garrity
Mario Kasun
Stacey Augmon_

I would personally rather have Hassell over Stevenson because of defensive reasons, but it's really a toss up as Stevenson is having a fine offensive season. Hassell has also shown progress in his offense by finishing strong at the hoop and penatrating to the hoop for high percentage baskets. They also receive Rashad McCants, loads of potential and a cheap contract. Clearly though, Orlando loses this trade on the talent perspective but gains so much more on the financial side of things. 

Rashad McCants is on a rookie contract. Michael Olowokandi is on the last season of his contract. Hassell's 4.3 million/year contract up until 09/10 is the only "big" contract. Francis is owed $13 million this season and is still getting 15,16,17 million the next following three years...that's a total of $48 million. 

Currently, the Magic have the 5th highest payroll in the league at roughly $75 million. Next season they would only be around $43 million with that lineup above. That's _including_ Grant Hill's contract which is a HUGE expiring. Imagine what they could do with that contract as well. They could trade for picks or a star player, or possibly even save it for money to sign Howard to a nice contract. In 07/08 the Magic would have plenty of money to spend on a complimentary big man to play alongside Howard.


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

Not that Orlando would do this (unless we included a first rounder) but this works salary wise

T-Hud and Kandi for Francis

Orlando gets some Cap room when Kandi expires, and they get a player who played well for the Magic years ago (a solid back-up for Nelson). And they get rid of a headache in Francis.

Now Jaric can become an all-purpose 6th man. He can sub in for Francis, Hassell, or Wally depending on matchups.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

oblivion said:


> Now Jaric can become an all-purpose 6th man.


I think you meant "overpaid" 6th man...:biggrin:  

I'm not really sold on Francis to the Wolves...call me crazy. I'm not really sure what else there is though. I think prospective trades will be easier to dream up after Artest is finally moved, and trade talks beging with teams besides Indy, LAC, Denver, Golden State and Minny. Until then, we don't really know which players teams are willing to part with. I would still really like to see us get Pierce somehow though.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

well the wolves want francis i guess and we could see a trde for him very soon i guess
on nba shootaround steven a smith said
"the wolves are talking with orlando for francis with a deal of wally szczerbiak and treton hassell but minnesota is reluctant to pull the trigger"
Y?!?!?! u can get a top 5 point guard-move jaric to a more suitbale position and then watch francis and kg own everyone...we still wouldnt be a top 10 team i think but top 15 for sure and win the division maybe


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

Interesting. 

One good thing about Francis is that even though he makes more $$ than Wally (both are signed til the end of 08/09), it may be easier to move Francis a year or two from now if the trade doesn't do much to improve the team. And apparently one of the Celtics owners shot down any possibility of Pierce being traded, so this may be the next best option.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

you should try to get nelson instead of franchise


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

patrick_wandalowski said:


> you should try to get nelson instead of franchise


I agree, but it will never happen...there's no way the Magic would trade Nelson when they have the opportunity to move Francis and his huge contract.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Ugh, not Francis. Why can't they find someone else who can play point with a good contract? That's all they can find so far?


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

Would the Magic consider Marko and Kandi's expiring contract? I would prefer that to moving Wally.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm not sure about contracts and years and what we could offer, but I think Jalen Rose has fallen out of favor and he might be able cheap and I know his contract is not great but he can't have a lot of years left on it, and I know Toronto could actually use Olawokandi. Just a thought, and we could count on Jalen for 15 a game, 3rd option type. Letting Wally remain the 2nd option, and not having to take on Francis.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Jalen Rose, Dan Gadzuric, Keyon Dooling, Steve Francis, Antonio Daniels, Dahntay Jones, J.R. Smith is going out of Favor, but if not him Kirk Snyder, or Desmond Mason (they all play the same position), Voshon Lenard, Michael Pietrus.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

You guys should try to move Hudson with Skita for Q Rich and Ariza (or just skita for ariza)..

and I like this Wally+Hassell for Francis move...


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

If Francis could actually go back to his Houston days, and not be a cancer, then I'd love to have him. Garnett would thrive with a scorer of Steve's caliber.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm not sure about Francis, We would have to give up our best defender and Wally who is averaging more than Francis anyway.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Zuca said:


> You guys should try to move Hudson with Skita for Q Rich and Ariza (or just skita for ariza)..
> 
> and I like this Wally+Hassell for Francis move...


Sure thing, only if they want to clear up the bigger contracts


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

NY wouldn't give up Ariza and I highly doubt that we could swing a deal for Q Rich either.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

on another forum they were talking about the francis trade and someone said that in the startribune taylor said kandi will be gone in the next 72 hours :banana:


----------

